# Generator and my rv



## N5fwb (Aug 1, 2012)

Need some help from the 2cool braintrust.....

I have a 32 ft travel trailer and a 5500 watt sears storm responder generator that I want to use with it. The documentation says that each receptacle is good for 20 amps but my trailer has the standard 30 amp cable on it.

Is there a way to parallel the 110vac sides to get 30 amps total? The nomenclature plate says that it can produce 40amps at 110 vac.
I can build the cable but wasn't sure if it would blow my generator if I did that.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

If you connect the two receptacles in parallel, each receptacle still outputs 20A, I don't see how anything can go wrong. If for some reason one output fails, the draw on the other output would exceed its 20A limit (assuming your a/c just now kicks on and there is a huge in rush current), that would blow a fuse or most likely your a/c will stall and die due to lack of juice.


----------



## N5fwb (Aug 1, 2012)

I talked to the electrician at work and he told me how to check the phases to make sure they weren't on different phases. If they ARE then it won't work. If they are on the same phase then paralleling should work fine he said.
Thanks!


----------



## Nd5t (Oct 16, 2012)

The electrician is right if you check the hot between the 2 - 120v ckts and read 0 volts this is the same phase if you read 220 DO NOT connect them.

Ron ND5T


----------



## jck (Sep 7, 2009)

*30 amp plug*

why not just use the 30 amp 110/220 volt plug. Just buy the male plug at any hardware store. I have a 5500 watt I use for my cedar creek and it works great.


----------



## N5fwb (Aug 1, 2012)

My generator is rated for only 20 amps per circuit. It doesn't have a 30amp plug on it at all.


----------



## jck (Sep 7, 2009)

*storm responder*

is this the one you have? If so the round plug should be a 30 amp plug.


----------



## Muleman (Dec 6, 2011)

*30 Amp on 20 Amp Plug*

Ive run generators all my life on RVs and just get a 30 amp RV plug adapter to 3 prong 110 volt and plug it in and go! A roof air is the biggest draw item in a RV and even at peak it is 14 amps in-rush and 6 run amps. Might bump the generator with microwave running but it will all be fine for one a/c, microwave, and inverter. Now that being said it will not run 2 A/C but a 30 amp circuit is not big enough for that anyway. As for connecting the two plugs on the generator be careful with that because if it is not inverter duty it will not stay in phase and cause damage or fire!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## redman71 (Jan 11, 2005)

I agree, try the 20 amp route first. Just because it's a 30amp connection does not mean you have to connect it to 30amps. That's a max draw not a minimum. If a 20 amp circuit doesn't work, then look for the alternatives.


----------

